# first scratch building



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I got bored this afternoon and decided to work on the layout.. I've been layed up since last Friday after surgery on my hand for a severed nerve.
So here is my first try at scratch structures it's loosely modeled after a shop I frequently hangout at..
My wife said it took two beers and three hours, great day!! Oh Yea I'm wearing a cast on.my hand with use of three fingers! :appl:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice, very nice


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks great, hope your hand gets better.

DT


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

When you have that kind of talent, the number of fingers doesn't much matter. :appl:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Doing fine work like that with a handicap sure does give inspiration
to those of us who are craftsmanship challenged.

Don


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words!
The stupid cast actually helped and hindered my progress! Great for holding the straight edge and that's it, had to build everything on the edge of a TV tray! It was the only thing I could find thin enough to let the casted part go under and allow me to use my fingers, comical and frustrating at the same time!!:


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great looking scratch build. Looking forward to seeing it painted and detailed. 
What scale is this for?


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

Great work. I hope the hand heals fast for you


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Spoil,
Ho.
Brian,
Me to, I find out how much damage was done tomorrow?
Thanks for the support!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very good for eight fingers.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

*damage report*

Well, it turns out that it was indeed a severed or as the Dr. put it "Ripped out" nerve with severe trauma to both the arteries not sure what that means? but I pretty sure that's where all the blood came from!

So if there is a lesson to be learned here, Don't reach for that piece of steak that fell on the floor with two dogs around!


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

*photo update*

Some pics after paint' lots more to go!
Oh this dog had nothing to do with injury! He just loves trains!


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

Dude,I love the irony of this now. You got hurt and then build a shop and called it "Painless".
Seriously though, you got bite by one of the dogs and got that much damage to your hand.
Whats the prognosis? Good I hope.
My thoughts and prayers are with you,
Brian


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Brian,
Thanks for the concern! The prognosis is good for the hand as for the finger it's 50/50 on regaining feeling. No big deal as I had lost some feeling years ago!
I'm glad you found the painless ironic andI hope funny!! It was a total accident that's in the background.. Its actually a different business on the layout, this will be" Dunn Right Auto" I'll post some more pics as this build continues! Interior next..


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I got some interior work done on the garage yesterday!
The first two are self explanatory the third shows the office and counter top.
Enjoy!


----------



## 3deuce (Apr 26, 2014)

Never thought about making scratch built buildings. Hmmmm

Nice garage!!


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Awww good doggie!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Boy, we're dredging up a lot of old threads here. Almost 3 years old in each case.

Not that there is anything particularly wrong with that, but in a lot of cases, the conversation has moved on...


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Boy, we're dredging up a lot of old threads here. Almost 3 years old in each case.
> 
> Not that there is anything particularly wrong with that, but in a lot of cases, the conversation has moved on...


Sorry, that's my bad, wasn't paying attention to what I was doing. Thought I was replying to new threads. hwell:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just need to get Luigi and Guido for that shop!
https://www.amazon.com/2013-Disney-Pixar-Luigi-Guido/dp/B00ABAP79S


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

It's a good thing he did post here. I forgot all about this forum.


----------

